# when does the baby move up out of pelvic area



## trxridr

Hi ladies,

Im new on here, I have 2 older children 10 and 8 with my exhusband and now me and my boyfriend are expecting my due date is March 2. I had a miscarriage this past March at about 5 weeks, it was a blighted ovum so a baby never formed. but now I am 10 weeks and needless to say worried to death, me and my boyfriend are so excited!! Now to my question... I am pretty thin and have been able to feel my uterus right above my pelvic bone for a couple weeks now, but over the past week it has seemed like sometimes when i try to feel it i can feel my pelvic bone then a space where it is not hard, then i can feel my uterus. Is this normal does this mean i am just goin to carry higher in my tummy? or when does this normally happen? I apprieciate any help ladies!


----------



## SBinRI

Usually the baby will move up about the time you really start showing- and the baby needs more room than your pelvis allows


----------



## meandmrb2011

Generally the uterus moves up out of the pelvis 10-12weeks although it could be a little earlier /ater just depends on body type & which pregnancy also . I am on baby 3 & i can feel things getting tighter & less roomy so baby will be moving up & out in a few weeks i think. . . Excites to get my bump


----------



## onemorebabe

Some say it happens sooner with each pregnancy and some say it happens later.. And the fact that it is with different paternal DNA can make a differenct in pregnancies..And each women caries each baby different.. lol There is no normal..


----------



## trxridr

ok im confused, when I hear people talking about when the uterus pops or comes out of you pelvic area is just when you start showing basically i guess what im really wanting to kno is, is it normal to be able to feel the uterus but it be above the pubic bone like i said normally when i go to feel it i can feel my pubic bone and then it imediatly starts getting hard right above it but latly sometimes when i try to feel it it feels like its not there but when i go up a little higher i can feel the bottom and top of it.


----------



## meandmrb2011

Sorry you have lost me ? The bottom & top ? Anybody help this lady out ? You might have more luck asking your dr . sorry .


----------



## britgirl82

You can start showing before the baby moves up can't you? I have a very obvious bump (am 11+2) but the baby's heartbeat is still quite low on my doppler - just above my bikini line... I thought it was just everything getting ready and a bump developing since my muscles were more relaxed second time around...


----------



## trxridr

i go to the doc in a couple hours im so excited and nervous, so Il ask her about it, I think im just imagining things lol. my boyfriend is working today so I have to go to the doctor by myself i dont know what im going to do if they cant find the heartbeat


----------



## Mrs5707

trxridr said:


> i go to the doc in a couple hours im so excited and nervous, so Il ask her about it, I think im just imagining things lol. my boyfriend is working today so I have to go to the doctor by myself i dont know what im going to do if they cant find the heartbeat

Good luck!


----------



## meandmrb2011

Good luck today. . . yes your bump can start before baby moves . I had bumps by 10wks with my previious two. This baby will be the same i think as i am feeling tight and uncomfy in my pelvic area now!!


----------



## trxridr

ok so I know why ive been a little confused to what im feeling when i push on my belly, my doctor said my uterus is way tilted to the front so im going to feel more pressure and so on, she didnt act like it was a problem though and she said it would prolly fix itself eventually but i thought a tilted uterus was something u had your whole life and with my other 2 kids they never told me anything like this. but im 10 wk 4 days and have had a bump for a couple weeks now, im only 5' 2'' and weigh 105 so i think i might show earlier than normal but even as early as 6 weeks at times i felt like i looked further along but it was just because of bloating


----------



## meandmrb2011

trxridr said:


> ok so I know why ive been a little confused to what im feeling when i push on my belly, my doctor said my uterus is way tilted to the front so im going to feel more pressure and so on, she didnt act like it was a problem though and she said it would prolly fix itself eventually but i thought a tilted uterus was something u had your whole life and with my other 2 kids they never told me anything like this. but im 10 wk 4 days and have had a bump for a couple weeks now, im only 5' 2'' and weigh 105 so i think i might show earlier than normal but even as early as 6 weeks at times i felt like i looked further along but it was just because of bloating

Aww you are tiny (im short at 5'2 but certainly weigh more lol) so you will defo ahow earlier especailly if this is baby 3 ! I am on #3 too :)


----------

